# Where to find used raft equip?



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Raft...*

Steve,

That's awesome now you can carry all my gear for my Upper A trip next season. Thanks. That's great. Too many plastic creatures out there anyway.

Heeheehee.

Next give these guys a call: AAA Inflatables 303-296-2444, and/or Down River Equipment 303-467-9489. If you something more detailed I can also get you in touch with Jack at Jack's Plastic Welding, or with Gator up at NRS. They can make just about anything you could need.

See you on the Animas -Don


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

it is very fortunate for you and your buddies that there is now a rubber cooler/naked hottie tanning bed in your fleet. check the used swaps on sites like nrsweb.com. throw down a google search and you will get some sites up. also you may want to contact some outfitters. often they will be selling old stuff that should work for you depending on what you are trying to get into with your rubber and how much you are going to use it.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

In addition to DRE and AAA, there's also Alpenglow in Golden where you can get a lot of raft gear and Chris may even have some used things for sale. As for a lot of other accessories, may want to put a post on the HCRR.org or PPRR.org websites or go to a meeting. Unfortunately the two main rubber swaps in the metro Denver area only have boats and frames but don't handle the accessories. For that you'll wait for the Alpenglow swap next spring.

Good luck and enjoy having those oars (& beers) in your hands!

--Andy


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Rafting*

***News Flash***

Alpenglow is no more. They have been purchased by Christy Sports. So, I would expect that we've seen our last of the boating parts and pieces and be on the look out for patio furiture and mass blue light specials.


----------



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

*Raft Comapnies*

As a raft guide on the Ark I know a lot of the raft companies love to get rid of used gear. Call the smaller companies first - Adventure Quest 888-448-7238, Performance Tours, Buff Joes, etc.

~Hope is the last thing a person does before they are defeated.
-Henry Rollins


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

*boulder outdoor center*

the BOC has lots of used rafting equipment. 
303-444-8420
www.boc123.com
you can buy online.


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the Beta. That is too bad to hear about Alpenglow... I hope Chris made out allright on the deal.
I've been checking out some sites.... rafting is expensive. But after you have kids it is inevitable that you have to purchase some rubber.
Don, I'll probably be riding the rubber curve for a while. So probably no Upper A support this year. It's the Grand in September  At least now I don't have to sit in a Release the whole trip.
Come visit when its high.

Steve.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Rafting*

Steve,
You'll ride that curve much faster than you think. Rubber is just fun. Sit higher, see farther, more use of rubber bumb spin, weighted highsides, Flippng, torn hyplon,... your'll have fun.

Upper A is just around the corner. I'll drive through the rapids, just tell where they are. Heehehe.


----------

